# Got a new Cockoatiel



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi everyone! Well after the last experience with the other cockatiel having a seizure and took her back I ended up finding this little guy and fell in love instantly. I was originally told he was 6 months old and he was so silly. After buying him I noticed he didn't know how to balance very well and was learning how to break bigger seeds, I also noticed he still has baby bird down on his back and that he birdy babbles. I took him to the vets for a well check up and told her that I didn't think he was no 6 months old and she agreed as well. She seems to think he is closer to 12 weeks old and just been weaned. off balance was due to trimming his wings to early before he had a chance to learn to climb etc. So I now have a baby baby and as happy as hell  Loves people and loves to hgive out kisses. 

View attachment 5012


I mean Cockatiel not Cockoatiel


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby! He sure is a cutie.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Cindy, 

He sure is a cutie pie Cockatiels are such charming little birds and a tame one is pure pleasure to own and care for. I had the pleasure of having 2 of these birds myself in the past. 

Congratulations on the new addition


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Congratulations on getting a new little one. He looks really sweet . Have you got a name for him yet?

Looking forward to hearing more about him, and of course lots more pics!

Lindi  

p.s. Thank you for your email. I have just returned a reply for you. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's an absolute little doll baby of a cockatiel! Enjoy!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, he is really cute. Since he is so young, do you think you will have to supplement his seed by hand feeding him. I would love to get one that age to teach them things to sing and say.

Hope you're feeling better too.


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Cindy,

Happy to hear you found such a beautiful little guy, I am sure you are going to spend many happy years together.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, what a darling baby. Congratulations on your new friend.

Reti


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cindy,

Congratulations!

He looks like a real cutie.

Best of luck with him.

Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a cutie, Cindy! Hope for the best with this little one! Keep us posted.


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

He's realy sweet looking.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

We are currently going through the beaking stage . So all I can do is be firm with this little guy and keep telling him no bite! He is a little devil bird in a fun way. Loves to be with people and push buttons which is kind of funny because of all the things he does for attention. He is definately a great addition to the rest of the clan in the house. Thanks again everyone for listening to me about my birds.  

Cindy


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Cindy, congratulations on your adorable little addition! Have you decided on a name? (Other than, "Stop that! No, no!!") 

You mentioned that he birdy babbles. Is this something specific to young cockatiels? I've heard budgies muttering into their feathers. Is this different?


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Not really anything different for new birds but he is finding that he has a voice and is learning to use it, very cute too. We named him baby, couldn't think of anything that fits him. He is so funny to watch and just listen too cracks all of us up. 

Cindy


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

whats a cockoatiel...lol


----------

